# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > प्रोग्रामिंग लेंग्वेज >  ऍम.एस-वर्ड

## rajjaat123

प्यारे मित्रों मै राजेश चौधरी आप सभी फोरम प्रेमियों को इस सूत्र आगमन के लिये सादर धन्यवाद करता हूँ और आशा करता हूँ आप सभी का सहयोग जरूर प्राप्त होगा |
मै इस सूत्र मै ऍम एस वर्ड-2003 के बारे मै जानकारी दूँगा यह सूत्र मै कल दिनांक 04-06-2011
दिन रविवार से आरम्भ करूँगा तब तक आप सभी की प्रतिक्रिया की आवश्यकता है |धन्यवाद

----------


## marwariladka

मित्र सूत्र आरंभ तो करो अगर उसके अन्दर का माल अच्छा होगा तो अपने आप प्रतिक्रियां मिल जाएँगी
वैसे आपने सूत्र अच्छा बनाया है केवल उसके अन्दर का माल देखने बाकी है...


> प्यारे मित्रों मै राजेश चौधरी आप सभी फोरम प्रेमियों को इस सूत्र आगमन के लिये सादर धन्यवाद करता हूँ और आशा करता हूँ आप सभी का सहयोग जरूर प्राप्त होगा |
> मै इस सूत्र मै ऍम एस वर्ड-2003 के बारे मै जानकारी दूँगा यह सूत्र मै कल दिनांक 04-06-2011
> दिन रविवार से आरम्भ करूँगा तब तक आप सभी की प्रतिक्रिया की आवश्यकता है |धन्यवाद

----------


## rajjaat123

> मित्र सूत्र आरंभ तो करो अगर उसके अन्दर का माल अच्छा होगा तो अपने आप प्रतिक्रियां मिल जाएँगी
> वैसे आपने सूत्र अच्छा बनाया है केवल उसके अन्दर का माल देखने बाकी है...


धन्यवाद मित्र मै अपनी ओर से पूरी कोशिश करूँगा

----------


## Dark Rider

मित्र राजेश जी मेरी और से शुभ कामनाये

----------


## pardesi

राजेश जी मेरी और से शुभ कामनाये

----------


## sanjeetspice

अरे वा बड़ा मज़ा आएगा 

फ्री में सिखने को मिलेगा ऍम.एस-वर्ड

हम भी सीखना चाहते है

----------


## Mr. laddi

*मैं भी सीखना चाहता हूँ जल्दी शुरू करें*

----------


## rajjaat123

> राजेश जी मेरी और से शुभ कामनाये





> मित्र राजेश जी मेरी और से शुभ कामनाये





> *मैं भी सीखना चाहता हूँ जल्दी शुरू करें*


सहयोग के लिये धन्यवाद आप सभी का स्वागत है दोस्तों

----------


## rajjaat123

> अरे वा बड़ा मज़ा आएगा 
> 
> फ्री में सिखने को मिलेगा ऍम.एस-वर्ड
> 
> हम भी सीखना चाहते है



इस फोरम की यही तो विशेषता है मित्र यहाँ सभी कुछ फ्री मिलता है धन्यवाद

----------


## rajjaat123

सामान्य परिचय 
माइक्रोसॉफ़्ट वर्ड एक पूर्ण वर्ड प्रोसेसिंग प्रोग्राम है जिसकी मदत से आप अपने जरूरी कागजात जैसे-पत्र ,रिजुम ,घोषणा एवं रिपोर्ट आदि बनाकर उसका पुनरीक्षण भी कर सकते है | वर्ड के वभिन्न फीचर्स से अपना डाकुमेंट आसानी से बना सकते है |आप इसके द्वारा बोर्डर लगा सकते है ,शेडिंग कर सकते है ,तालिका ओर ग्राफिक्स बना सकते है तथा पिक्चर्स ओर वेब एड्रस अपने डाकुमेंट में डाल सकते है |वर्ड से आप टाईपिंग सम्बन्धी गलतियों को सुधार सकते है |और भी बहुत कुछ कर सकते है |

----------


## The Master

नए सुत्र कि बधाई और मेरी शुभ कामनाँए.


:mango::banana::cherries:

----------


## rajjaat123

> नए सुत्र कि बधाई और मेरी शुभ कामनाँए.
> 
> 
> :mango::banana::cherries:


धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*इतना धीमा क्यूँ चल रहा है भाई ये सूत्र! कुछ शुरुवात तो करो?*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *इतना धीमा क्यूँ चल रहा है भाई ये सूत्र! कुछ शुरुवात तो करो?*


राजेश भाई इतना तो में भी नहीं तड़पाता यार कहाँ हो कुछ तो पोस्ट कर ही दो आज

----------


## rajjaat123

आरम्भ करना 
वर्ड को आरम्भ करने के लिये ऍम एस ऑफिस इंस्टाल करना होता है (note:-ऑफिस का कोई भी वर्जन हो सकता है |उस के पश्चात स्टार्ट बटन पर क्लिक करे और ऑल प्रोग्राम्स चुने उसमे ऍम एस ऑफिस पर क्लिक करें | उस मै एम् एस वर्ड चुने |कुछ निचे दिए चित्र की तरह खुले गी /

----------


## rajjaat123

इस चित्र की भाषा आप इसे डाउनलोड करके पढ़ सकते है

----------


## rajjaat123

टाइटल बार 
टाइटल बार आप को डाक्यूमेंट का नाम दिखता है 

मेन्यू बार 
मेन्यू बार एक खास टूल बार है जो word की मेनू के नाम दिखता है |

स्टेंडर्ड टूलबार 
इस टूलबार पर कई बटन होते है जिनका उपयोग सामान्य कमांड जैसे –सेव और प्रिंट को चुनने के लिये प्रयोग कर सकते है |

फॉर्मेटींग टूलबार 

इस टूल बार पर वे बटन होते है जिनका उपयोग आप फॉर्मेटींग कमांड जैसे बोल्ड या इटालिक चुनने के लिये प्रयोग कर सकते हैं |

----------


## rajjaat123

टाइटल बार
टाइटल बार आप को डाक्यूमेंट का नाम दिखता है 


मेन्यू बार
मेन्यू बार एक खास टूल बार है जो word की मेनू के नाम दिखता है |

स्टेंडर्ड टूलबार 
इस टूलबार पर कई बटन होते है जिनका उपयोग सामान्य कमांड जैसे –सेव और प्रिंट को चुनने के लिये प्रयोग कर सकते है |

फॉर्मेटींग टूलबार 
इस टूल बार पर वे बटन होते है जिनका उपयोग आप फॉर्मेटींग कमांड जैसे बोल्ड या इटालिक चुनने के लिये प्रयोग कर सकते हैं |

----------


## rajjaat123

मित्रों आप सभी को एक सोफ्ट दे रहा हूँ यह आप को ms word की बेसिक जानकारी देगा 
अभी डाउनलोड नही होगा कियों की अप्लोअद होने मै थोडा टाइम लेगा | कोशिश करता हूँ  आज शाम तक अपलोड हो जाये / विस्तृत जानकारी मै कल से दूँगा 
जैसे रिजुम बनाना टेक्स्ट को दो पार्ट में लिखना आदि 

डाउनलोड लिंक

----------


## rajjaat123

सोफ्ट अपलोड हो चुका है /सोफ्ट को डाउनलोड करने के लिये राईट क्लिक करें और " सेव टारगेट एज "  चुने

----------


## rajjaat123

कोई रिप्ले नही आरहा है  किया बात है सूत्र अच्छा नही लगा

----------


## Dark Rider

राजेश डाउनलोड लगा दिया है कुछ ही पल में बताता हू कैसा है

----------


## rajjaat123

> राजेश डाउनलोड लगा दिया है कुछ ही पल में बताता हू कैसा है


धन्यवाद मनोज भाई डाउनलोड लगाने के लिये किन्तु आप का रिप्ले नही आया /

----------


## rajjaat123



----------


## rajjaat123



----------


## rajjaat123



----------


## sanjeetspice

बढ़िया है भाई 

करपया सुत्र को cont....  रखे 

दोस्त

----------


## nitin

मित्र क्या आप एम्.एस.वर्ड २००७ कि भी जानकारी दे सकते है, 
क्यों कि जितना सरल २००३ है , उतना सरल २००७ नही लगता, 
कृपया आप इसके बारे में भी बताये,

----------


## Mr. laddi

*कुछ कुछ पल्ले पड़ रहा है* 
:clap::clap::clap:

----------


## Dark Rider

कोशिश अच्छी है राजेश जी

----------


## rajjaat123

दोस्तों माफ़ी चाहूँगा की  गाँव में लाइट ना होने की वजह से इन दिनों पोस्ट नही कर सका 
गांव  अब नया ट्रांसफोर्मर आ चुका है /
 पोस्ट कल या परसों से जारी रहेगी /

----------


## rajjaat123



----------


## rajjaat123



----------


## rajjaat123



----------


## rajjaat123



----------


## The Master

> दोस्तों माफ़ी चाहूँगा की  गाँव में लाइट ना होने की वजह से इन दिनों पोस्ट नही कर सका 
> गांव  अब नया ट्रांसफोर्मर आ चुका है /
>  पोस्ट कल या परसों से जारी रहेगी /



कोई बात नही मित्र लेकिन सुत्र को जब भी वक्त मिले आगे जरुर बढाना ।

धन्यवाद ।

----------


## rajjaat123



----------


## rajjaat123



----------


## rajjaat123



----------


## rajjaat123

यारो ना तो कोइ कमेन्ट है नहीं कोई रेपुटेशन नम्बर और पूल रिजल्ट भी सिर्फ ६ लोगो ने दिए है

----------


## nitin

ऐसा नही है मित्र, आप जारी रखिये, इसे कई लोग देखते है, 
आप Viver देख सकते है कितने है,

----------


## Black Pearl

> यारो ना तो कोइ कमेन्ट है नहीं कोई रेपुटेशन नम्बर और पूल रिजल्ट भी सिर्फ ६ लोगो ने दिए है


राजेश जी आपकी कोशिस और मेहनत को मेरा सलाम। मैं आपको कैसे भूल गया। 

मेरी ओर से + रेप क्योंकि आप अन्य site से कॉपी पेस्ट नहीं करते हैं बल्कि खुद मेहनत करके स्क्रीनशॉट देते हैं। 

और आप चिंता न कीजिये, अभी रिप्लाई इसलिए नहीं आ रहे हैं क्योंकि सूत्र आरंभिक चरण में है इतनी जानकारी लगभग सभी को होती है, जैसे जैसे आप आगे के चरणों की बड़ेंगे वैसे वैसे लोगों की रुचि भी बढ़ती जाएगी। मुझे मेलमर्ज ठीक से नहीं आता है, मैं इसकी जानकारी चाहता था, लेकिन मैं सूत्र का तारतमय बीच में रोकना नहीं चाहता था, इसलिए पोस्ट नहीं किया।

----------


## Rated R

> राजेश जी आपकी कोशिस और मेहनत को मेरा सलाम। मैं आपको कैसे भूल गया। 
> 
> मेरी ओर से + रेप क्योंकि आप अन्य site से कॉपी पेस्ट नहीं करते हैं बल्कि खुद मेहनत करके स्क्रीनशॉट देते हैं। 
> 
> और आप चिंता न कीजिये, अभी रिप्लाई इसलिए नहीं आ रहे हैं क्योंकि सूत्र आरंभिक चरण में है इतनी जानकारी लगभग सभी को होती है, जैसे जैसे आप आगे के चरणों की बड़ेंगे वैसे वैसे लोगों की रुचि भी बढ़ती जाएगी। मुझे मेलमर्ज ठीक से नहीं आता है, मैं इसकी जानकारी चाहता था, लेकिन मैं सूत्र का तारतमय बीच में रोकना नहीं चाहता था, इसलिए पोस्ट नहीं किया।


हाँ राजेश जी  आपकी म्हणत तारीफ़ के काबिल  है .

----------


## jaunty

verry good sirji,,, bt agar Excel ka kuchh tips de to behtar.....

----------


## rajjaat123



----------


## rajjaat123



----------


## rajjaat123



----------


## Rated R

:clap: :clap:

बहुत अच्छे राजेश जी .

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

मित्र 
मै फाइंड अँड रिप्लेस पर आपकी मदद चाहता हु।  मेरी फ़ाइल का फ़ारमैट कुछ इस प्रकार है
*1.*   टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट 
a.टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट 
b.टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट 
c.टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट 
d.टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट 

*2.*  टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट 
a.टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट 
b.टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट 
c.टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट 
d.टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट 
उपरोक्त मे से में केवल वो लाइंस का कलर ब्लू करना चाहता हूँ जो की किसी नंबर से शुरू हो न की किसी अल्फा बेट से। मेरी फ़ाइल मे 4000 लाइंस है जिनहे मुझे कलर करना है। 
आशा है जवाब जल्दी मिलेगा।

----------


## rajjaat123

> मित्र 
> मै फाइंड अँड रिप्लेस पर आपकी मदद चाहता हु।  मेरी फ़ाइल का फ़ारमैट कुछ इस प्रकार है
> *1.*   टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट 
> a.टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट 
> b.टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट 
> c.टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट 
> d.टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट 
> 
> *2.*  टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट टेक्स्ट 
> ...






अभी इतना ही कर पाया हूँ बाकी मुझे सोचना पडेगा

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

धन्यवाद मित्र
आशा है की जल्दी ही आपको कोई न कोई समस्या का हल जरूर मिल जाएगा ।

----------


## rajjaat123

> धन्यवाद मित्र
> आशा है की जल्दी ही आपको कोई न कोई समस्या का हल जरूर मिल जाएगा ।


मित्र माफ़ी चाहूँगा आप की दूसरी समस्या का हल नही निकल पाया

----------


## rajjaat123



----------


## rajjaat123



----------


## rajjaat123



----------


## remo rob

dsot bahut hi accha sutra hai dost lage raho badhiya sutra suru kiya hai aane meri subha kamna aapke sath hai dost .............................

----------


## rajjaat123

> dsot bahut hi accha sutra hai dost lage raho badhiya sutra suru kiya hai aane meri subha kamna aapke sath hai dost .............................


धन्यवाद मित्र ऐसे ही सहयोग करते रहें |
किन्तु मित्र आप एक विशिष्ट सदस्य हैं अंग्रेजी में लिखना आप को शोभा नहीं देता |
आपसे विनम्र निवेदन है की क्रप्या आप हिंदी (मात्र भाषा )में लिखे 

                                                                   आप का मित्र व शुभ चिंतक 
                                                                        राजेश  चौधरी

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> मित्र माफ़ी चाहूँगा आप की दूसरी समस्या का हल नही निकल पाया


कोई बात नहीं मित्र कुछ बीमारिया लाइलाज होती है।

----------


## rajjaat123

> कोई बात नहीं मित्र कुछ बीमारिया लाइलाज होती है।


किसी अन्य सदस्य को जानकारी हो तो क्रप्या पोस्ट करें

----------


## rajjaat123



----------


## rajjaat123



----------


## rajjaat123

फोर्मेट इमेज

----------


## rajjaat123



----------


## rajjaat123



----------


## rajjaat123



----------


## rajjaat123



----------


## rajjaat123



----------


## rajjaat123



----------


## rajjaat123



----------


## rajjaat123

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## rajjaat123



----------


## rajjaat123



----------


## rajjaat123



----------


## rajjaat123

इस टुटोरिअल में यूज़ कीगई  फाइल तथा रिजल्ट पीडीऍफ़ फाइल 
यहाँ से डाउनलोड करें  

डाउनलोड फोर्मेट वर्ड फाइल

डाउनलोड फोर्मेट एक्सेल फाइल 

डाउनलोड रिजल्ट पीडीऍफ़ फाइल 

अपने  प्रशन सुझाव व् समस्या पोस्ट करे धन्यवाद

----------


## anita

बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र 

मंच पे पुनः आपका स्वागत है 

अच्छा लगा एक लम्बे अन्तराल बाद आपको मंच पे देख कर अच्छा लगा 


धन्यवाद आपका

----------


## rajjaat123



----------

